# Jacksonville marine tech needed



## RigaRoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Looking to get a tune up on my 2003 yamaha 2 stroke 50hp may need a carb cleaning too. 

I'm on south jax on the border of St. Aug.


----------



## LLeone (Apr 8, 2015)

Casey Hoover, great guy.

http://www.caseysmobilemarine.com/page7.php


----------

